# Pringle lake port o'connor



## redfishluvme (May 11, 2010)

Fishing Saturday saw 2 shoal water boats stuck in Pringle at entrance. Thought they could run shallow.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

They can with the right captain but that sand bar can get super skinny, im talking 2" deep

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

That sandbar does weed out the boat traffic, some days...  Don't tell my old neighbor Steve Bell, he built those boats...


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

I pulled off 2 guys in a V-hulled Kenner about a month ago. I took them out into the bay and told them to follow me because the sand bar in front of the entrance can get shallow as well. Once I disconnected the rope, they proceeded to get stuck again on the sandbar I had just told them about.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

It's all about knowing your limitations


----------



## WANTED 1 (May 4, 2010)

Redfishluvme, what kind of boat are you running to get thru there?


----------



## Mid-Coast Bay Charters (Aug 20, 2013)

Lots of boats getting stuck in there recently since someone put new pvc pipes on the opposite side of the channel from where the have always been. Didn't get stuck but did find the sand bar going on the wrong side during duck season.


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

with the right captain at the wheel a blue wave can make it.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Full throttle! Go till she stops! Lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

cominahead said:


> with the right captain at the wheel a blue wave can make it.


Yeah, make it right on top of the sand bar. If the boat was free it would stay there as a reminder for all knuckleheads that may try.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Mid-Coast Bay Charters said:


> Lots of boats getting stuck in there recently since someone put new pvc pipes on the opposite side of the channel from where the have always been. Didn't get stuck but did find the sand bar going on the wrong side during duck season.


I fell victim to this a couple Fridays ago. It had been a month or two since I had been back in there, throw a lil fog in the mix and I found some mud, luckily it wasn't bad and was out with minimal effort.

Next time I'm gonna scout it a little better before I make the same mistake twice. If I remember correctly the markers are on the outside of the turn in the channel now?


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I stuck my Shoalwater this past weekend as well. The boat doesn't like 3 inches of water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Any boat can get stuck going into Pringle if you don't know what you're doing. I've driven a 22' Ranger Bay boat in without a problem on the right tide... and stuck my SS once as well!


----------



## redfishluvme (May 11, 2010)

What is the shallowest running boat out there?????


----------



## WANTED 1 (May 4, 2010)

Looks like on Saturday it was yours.


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

WANTED 1 said:


> Looks like on Saturday it was yours.


Hahahaha! Nice!


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

redfishluvme said:


> What is the shallowest running boat out there?????


Airboat


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

*No Stinking Sandbar is Kepping me Out of Pringle!*

Here's how to get it done, Jarhead Style! And plenty of rod holder mounting locations too!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Wouldn't want to try that, in 8-foot seas....

Be greatful for that sandbar across Pringle, it's kept countless potlickers out of there on the weekends. The trout are greatful for it, too.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

redfishluvme said:


> What is the shallowest running boat out there?????


Everybody knows the answer to this....Bay Hawk always wins out in the crazy scary skinny. They are amazing.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

redfishluvme said:


> What is the shallowest running boat out there?????


Besides an Airboat...

Mine.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

pmgoffjr said:


> Besides an Airboat...
> 
> Mine.


I have been waiting for a video of your squirt boat. Id like to go run the back lakes with you or Sonny one day to see what they can do since Im getting close to finishing mine.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

How hard is it to go in the other way, old bridge cut by army hole? Google map shows what looks to be a decent channel all the way up until it dumps into the lake.


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

Navi said:


> How hard is it to go in the other way, old bridge cut by army hole? Google map shows what looks to be a decent channel all the way up until it dumps into the lake.[/
> 
> There is some chunks of concrete a ways up the channel. They are on the outside of a left bend in the channel. Never seen them until a low tide. You will need to be on planed out when entering Pringle. It gets shallow fast.


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

I never had a problem with my RFL, but I have seen an illusion stuck in the entrance. Your best bet is to follow a knowledgeable person if it is your first time.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

das71198 said:


> Navi said:
> 
> 
> > How hard is it to go in the other way, old bridge cut by army hole? Google map shows what looks to be a decent channel all the way up until it dumps into the lake.
> ...


Look about right? Best I could tell looking at prop scars and guessing water depth.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fishing is good in that cut by the old bridge until someone runs through on plane. The other way is better.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have been waiting for a video of your squirt boat. Id like to go run the back lakes with you or Sonny one day to see what they can do since Im getting close to finishing mine.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Send me a pm, I'm probably heading down there this weekend.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Here's how to get it done, Jarhead Style!

That is what I did years ago. LVT P5 A1, leftovers from WWII. Needed about 10 hours of maintenance for every hour of operation!! LOL I think they had about 120 grease zerts on them!

They are fun to play with, until you have to break track in the sand or mud!!

Later
R3F


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Luckily I've never been a victim of that sandbar in my 20' tunnel flatbottom


----------



## Castin-N-Blastin (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't see what's so hard about navigating pringle? We fish and hunt back there all the time and run in at dark and have never once came close to getting stuck?


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*yer 17*

Call us back when you start shaving


Castin-N-Blastin said:


> Don't see what's so hard about navigating pringle? We fish and hunt back there all the time and run in at dark and have never once came close to getting stuck?


----------



## Castin-N-Blastin (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha your funny but no need to get jealous that I have a better knowledge of the bay system than you.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*well thats nice*

Kiddo like I said call us back in about 10 years I will bet by then you will have a few scars on that shiney new prop of yours.


Castin-N-Blastin said:


> Haha your funny but no need to get jealous that I have a better knowledge of the bay system than you.


----------



## biiiigpaull (Mar 26, 2014)

*Pringle Lake- Port O'Connor Saturday*

I was the guilty party and my shoal water will NOT run in 2" of water, I wasn't paying attention. The other shoal water wasn't stuck they were pulling my dumb A out. On the flip side once we got out, did catch some nice fish.
Great times with my sons


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

biiiigpaull said:


> I was the guilty party and my shoal water will NOT run in 2" of water, I wasn't paying attention. The other shoal water wasn't stuck they were pulling my dumb A out. On the flip side once we got out, did catch some nice fish.
> Great times with my sons


Well now you know.

I've never had an issue getting in but I know it's just a matter of time before I mess up! A good pair of polarized glasses help a lot. You can normally see the deeper water and channels.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Somebody moved the PVC pipes?


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

justletmein said:


> Somebody moved the PVC pipes?


No, they're talking about the sandbar on the way in. You have to come in diagonal to the bank from the east side, not just straight in like most people


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

Navi said:


> Look about right? Best I could tell looking at prop scars and guessing water depth.


Navi - you are right on both the concrete and getting on plane.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

justletmein said:


> Somebody moved the PVC pipes?


Yes



clint623 said:


> No, they're talking about the sandbar on the way in. You have to come in diagonal to the bank from the east side, not just straight in like most people


I guess you didnt see this....



Mid-Coast Bay Charters said:


> Lots of boats getting stuck in there recently since someone put new pvc pipes on the opposite side of the channel from where the have always been. Didn't get stuck but did find the sand bar going on the wrong side during duck season.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

It is even easier to see the channels on a low tide then it is on a high tide. I dont seem to have any issues getting in there. Like was mentioned before get a good pair of polarized glasses and you will be able to see the deep water.


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

going thru the army hole/ broken bridge entry is not bad. great way to get out the big water on windy day or avoid all the waders


----------



## LosingNemo (Feb 6, 2012)

My son and I were wading South Pass when I got a call from a buddy who was beached on that bar. He knows those waters better than me but said he go cut off and was avoiding a collision. 

He asked if we could come pull him off so we headed his way. After we free'd him up I had to show off and run my Baby Cat back and forth over the bar a couple times. It was all in fun and I'm glad he didnt get in to a wreck.


----------



## Rip'n Lips (Feb 20, 2014)

*Pringle Entrance*

I've run my 22' Kenner through the cut on my first try after watching a few boats get in. You definitely have to approach the cut diagonally or you'll catch the sand bar. The markers on the inside of Pringle are a good aid. Last summer I was leaving Pringle and ran aground on the wrong side of the markers. Lol. My mistake couldn't be corrected in time. We pushed for 20 minutes to get back in the cut.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

It's nice everyone's trying to help out here, but there's a whole bunch that just can't be helped.

There was a covey of potlicker wannabees last month milling around the mouth of Contee, water was xxtra low, you could SEE the crab traps sitting in two inches of water on the hard sand. We got in no problem, so what does brainiacs decide? Hey, he knows the way, follow him!!! When you see the water is knee deep on a tern, it's just not rocket science. 

I don't do it to be mean, but it's not my fault you're a moron.


----------



## h_10 (Jul 10, 2011)

as long as you can get out with no damage to the boat, there's no harm in getting stuck. i look at it this way, if you don't get stuck every now and then, then you aren't exploring new areas.

i'd rather get stuck trying to run in some new areas than fishing outside of it always wondering.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

pmgoffjr said:


> I don't do it to be mean, but it's not my fault you're a moron.


this is great. I love it.


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Navi said:


> Look about right? Best I could tell looking at prop scars and guessing water depth.


These chunks of concrete cost me a lower unitsad3sm. You have to go through the posts. I was planning on putting green & red reflectors on them as in channel markers to help direct people in & out correctly.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

pmgoffjr said:


> It's nice everyone's trying to help out here, but there's a whole bunch that just can't be helped.
> 
> There was a covey of potlicker wannabees last month milling around the mouth of Contee, water was xxtra low, you could SEE the crab traps sitting in two inches of water on the hard sand. We got in no problem, so what does brainiacs decide? Hey, he knows the way, follow him!!! When you see the water is knee deep on a tern, it's just not rocket science.
> 
> I don't do it to be mean, but it's not my fault you're a moron.


Your boat runs in 2" of water with a hard bottom? What are you running? I want one! Does it get out of the hole in 2" water?


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

300 lb aluminum scooter, 90 jet. 4" to get out and going. But...it's certainly not for everyone. Rough water? Not fun. Can't carry four biscuit heads and 300 lbs of ice and pops. Most people won't compromise the comforts to have the abilities. 

Jet really only needs an inch to run in, not like a prop that you have to build a column of water to feed the prop. And it'll take off sitting on the bottom, that's pretty dang handy. Is it an airboat? Not even, but it doesn't run every redfish in the bay off either.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

pmgoffjr said:


> 300 lb aluminum scooter, 90 jet. 4" to get out and going. But...it's certainly not for everyone. Rough water? Not fun. Can't carry four biscuit heads and 300 lbs of ice and pops. Most people won't compromise the comforts to have the abilities.
> 
> Jet really only needs an inch to run in, not like a prop that you have to build a column of water to feed the prop. And it'll take off sitting on the bottom, that's pretty dang handy. Is it an airboat? Not even, but it doesn't run every redfish in the bay off either.


They are going to hate when I get mine going

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

redfishluvme said:


> Fishing Saturday saw 2 shoal water boats stuck in Pringle at entrance. Thought they could run shallow.


Pringle always provides good entertainment.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

pmgoffjr said:


> 300 lb aluminum scooter, 90 jet. 4" to get out and going. But...it's certainly not for everyone. Rough water? Not fun. Can't carry four biscuit heads and 300 lbs of ice and pops. Most people won't compromise the comforts to have the abilities.
> 
> Jet really only needs an inch to run in, not like a prop that you have to build a column of water to feed the prop. And it'll take off sitting on the bottom, that's pretty dang handy. Is it an airboat? Not even, but it doesn't run every redfish in the bay off either.


Sounds like one heck of a boat and perfect for the areas I fish. Who built it? Do you ever have to change the impellers? Surprised air boaters haven't commented. Fished out of a airboat a bunch, people need to realize there's no prop in the water and the don't scare the fish like normal boats do. I've seen redfish swimming along side a running airboat plenty of times. They are loud above the surface, and will get stuck if parked on wet sand sometimes they are even hard to get moving if parked on dry salt grass . Personally I like boats over the airboats because you can shoot the stuff with a fishing buddy ( usually only fish with one other person)


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Homemade title, stainless jet impeller lasts a lot longer than the old aluminum.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Do you have or know where to get some prints,dimensions,etc.? Does it have Chines on bottom, does it slide? Really like ur boat.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Shady Walls said:


> Do you have or know where to get some prints,dimensions,etc.? Does it have Chines on bottom, does it slide? Really like ur boat.


Chines: yes
You can come take whatever measurements you like, it was built on sawhorses and eyeballs. Is it perfect? Not really there's some things I'd do over. My tunnel is a bit too high, it doesn't need the bow pointed up as much as it is, and I'd remake it 8" wider.

Slide? Oh yeah, but after you learn, that's how you navigate tight turns, cause a jet is pitiful at maneuvering around with. Do I slide out in turns? Yup, if it's too tight, just push it back in and keep going. It's 30 gauge aluminum, you can just bash the heck out of a oyster reef, and keep trucking. Boat was built in '94 and there's not a crack in it.


----------

